# Telford ?



## Capital HF

I'm traveling down to Ultimate Dubs in Telford on the 8th of March. Does anyone know of a decent jet wash near the International Center or better still a fellow DW member who likes beer tokens & biscuits for the use of their pressure washer ? Thank you please :thumb:


----------



## Will ST

You've PM

Will


----------



## andymp85

if your coming via whitchurch your more than welcome mate


----------



## Capital HF

Will ST said:


> You've PM
> 
> Will


Ta, reply sent


----------



## Capital HF

andymp85 said:


> if your coming via whitchurch your more than welcome mate


If i knew where that was lol


----------



## eadand2003

I am a mobile car valeter in Telford, when would you be wanting use of it?


----------



## Capital HF

Not sure about timings but just after a quick snow foam n rinse to take the worst off before rocking up to the snow n shine.


----------



## bighed

Trench lock garage has a pay as you go type. It's pretty much a mini do it your self valeting centre.


----------



## eadand2003

Yeah Trench Lock is probably your best bet mate, I have a booking Saturday that will probably mean I am not around when you need me.

TF1 6SZ 

That's the postcode for Trench Lock 24\7 its basically a mini service station but out the back is a huge barn like structure with room for like 8 cars in and as said its a valeting centre.


----------



## Capital HF

eadand2003 said:


> Yeah Trench Lock is probably your best bet mate, I have a booking Saturday that will probably mean I am not around when you need me.
> 
> TF1 6SZ
> 
> That's the postcode for Trench Lock 247 its basically a mini service station but out the back is a huge barn like structure with room for like 8 cars in and as said its a valeting centre.


Thanks chaps, sounds like a better plan so it will not put anybody out. High fives all round :thumb:


----------



## andy665

Trench Lock is the one I use every week - £1 for 3 mins and you can switch between wheel cleaning, low pressure hot foam, high pressure cold foam, high pressure rinse and post rinse wax

Failing that I'm about 1/4 mile away from there so welcome to use my pressure washer and supplies - even throw in tea / coffee and biscuits

I presume you are familiar with the chronic traffic trying to get in to Ultimate Dubs every year - if you're not there by 8.30 be prepared to suffer a very long queue

Can't go wrong for the money


----------



## Capital HF

Trench Lock was perfect, thanks for the heads up


----------

